# CHESAPEAKE OR DRAHTAAR



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm thinking about getting another dog. I do water and upland, probably prefer upland. What do you guys think is a better all around hunting dog between a Chessy and a Drahtaar? Please state the reasons for your opinion.


thanks


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

You made it simple when you wrote that you prefer upland over waterfowl. The DD _in general_ is a much better upland bird hunter than the Chessie. I think it's a no-brainer. The versatile breeds like DD, GWP, WPG, PP will retrieve ducks and geese for you all year long. You don't have to worry about that. Be sure to put a vest on the dog if it's going to be breaking ice. The wirehaired breeds have great coats to handle the cold weather but it's still not the same as a retriever.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> You made it simple when you wrote that you prefer upland over waterfowl. The DD _in general_ is a much better upland bird hunter than the Chessie. I think it's a no-brainer. The versatile breeds like DD, GWP, WPG, PP will retrieve ducks and geese for you all year long. You don't have to worry about that. Be sure to put a vest on the dog if it's going to be breaking ice. The wirehaired breeds have great coats to handle the cold weather but it's still not the same as a retriever.


+1


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Ditto- Buddy has Chessi- great dog- he says he and the dog have an understanding- He tells him what he wants done- and the dog decides- not the upland dog he needs though. He just got his new DD- it's about 12 weeks old now. Extremely good looking intelligent pup- Almost as good as my PP.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Almost as good as my PP.


Allow me to be immature for a moment! -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Packfish said:
> 
> 
> > Almost as good as my PP.
> ...


 Semi Humorous and no one laughs at that boy like I do- but I doubt there is a dog any where that I would trade him for when looking at an all around dog- and the ******* points rising trout.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

between the 2, definately a drathaar.


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

The Drahthaar is my choice day in and day out for upland and waterfowl hunting.
Here's my website for more pics and info, www.coldwatercanyon.weebly.com


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Chaser said:
> 
> 
> > Packfish said:
> ...


Sorry, I guess I should be clear. I wasn't making fun of your dog, you said "PP"! Like I said, immature. I guess only me and a few 6 year olds might find that funny!


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I'vs owned a lab , great family dogs. I have owned a cheasepeake and he was the farthest and strongest swimmer I have ever seen. When I made the decision to pick up another dog this year I went with the GWP/DD family. I will never own another type of dog. He is learning faster and thinks hes human. Great witht he kids. There only problem (and I wouldn't really think of it as one) is they are hyper and love to be entertained. Get the wirehair breed and never look back.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Packfish said:
> 
> 
> > Chaser said:
> ...


 I thought that afterwards but didn't want to admit that I thought it (0:


----------



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

My Chesapeake was the best dog I have ever seen. He was great at upland and at waterfowl - loyal and tough as hell and good with the family. My lab is good boy, but he just does not quite measure up to the Chessie.

Drathaar's are intriguing. Can anyone point me to a good breeder so I can look at some? 

Also, any opinions on it would be like if I took my lab and a Drathaar hunting together? Do the Drathaar's fight much?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Lefty said:


> My Chesapeake was the best dog I have ever seen. He was great at upland and at waterfowl - loyal and tough as hell and good with the family. My lab is good boy, but he just does not quite measure up to the Chessie.
> 
> Drathaar's are intriguing. Can anyone point me to a good breeder so I can look at some?
> 
> Also, any opinions on it would be like if I took my lab and a Drathaar hunting together? Do the Drathaar's fight much?


 I'm sure others look at this differently but I wouldn't bring a Drathaar pup up to learn to hunt with a Chessie. I like Chessie's - but my reason for having a Dratharr would be because I was filling a void in hunting that a Chessie doesn't. Nothing to do with fighting what so ever. And again nothing against a Chessie- what they do - they do very well.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Lefty, when you say you wonder if you can take your Lab hunting with a DD do you mean upland or waterfowl hunting? I bought my first wirehaired pointing griffon partly because I wanted my upland dog to be able to hunt ducks and geese with my Lab. Mission accomplished. In fact, Scooby learned to take casts just by watching my Lab. 
We'd be out in the yard playing baseball or working the T and for the first year I always kenneled Scooby. He'd whine while watching from the kennel because he wanted to be part of the action. Then one day I left him out for some reason and he came to the line and sat on stay with my Lab. I told the Lab to stay, released Scooby, and he took a cast on a dummy like he'd been doing it all of his life. I was shocked! :shock: 

These versatile dogs love to learn. You can most definitely hunt waterfowl with the two together. Upland birds? My Lab is whistle-sit trained so I just sit him when Scooby gets birdy. I wouldn't really recommend hunting upland with both dogs unless your Lab is just nails tight on his commands. Even then it's kind of a pain. You don't want your pointing dog to think that flushing birds is OK.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> What do you guys think is a better all around hunting dog between a Chessy and a Drahtaar?


Chessie: Big, blocky, strong, excellent swimmers, excellent retrievers, good in the cold.

DD/GWP: All sizes, strong, fast, good swimmers, excellent retrievers, extremely smart, staunch pointers, more heat tolerant, great in the cold, excellent trackers, fantastic nose, natural backers, easy to train, better looking, will do your taxes. :mrgreen:

Any questions?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Ok.... You will find that some people will say the Drahtarr is a breed of its own and diff. than th German wire hair. Maybe they are, no reason to haggle on that, but the price between the two might steer ya. Price should not, but Y pay more for a Tattoo?

Key is to find a good breeder, one that breeds for what your into. Some these breeders can be found here in this state and have some dandy dogs too. 

So my advice is don't limit your search to DRAHTAAR only and also look at the GWP.... My opinion same dog....


----------



## ducksarmy (Jun 13, 2009)

go with the DD I'm a new dd owner and wont ever look back but you need to know that that there are like a women very high maintenance unlike a lab you need to work them daily..but still a great house dog ..oh the nose on the dog is incredible Ive never seen anything like it..


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Tex - you constantly crack me up! TAK - excellent advice! Listen I have owned both - a chessi and a VDD. My chessi could do circles around most dogs - in fact she was better at rooting out all game than any other dog - pointer or retriever. But here is the catch - she only lived to be 10 years old and the last three years of her life she couldn't hunt like she used becuase she was so dam old for her breed. This is the only thing that has stopped me from buying another one - is these dogs are only productive for 7 - 8 years and are gone between 10 - 12 years. 

My next dog is going to be another chessi. Would I recommend a wirehair to you - yes. A VDD - maybe - depends on who the breeder is. I was really turned off with the VDD organization - but it was my dogs breeder that turned me off. Others have had great experiences with their VDD Dogs. 

In my humble opinon I would only buy a wirehair that has Treborwolf blood in it or has been purchased from Dakota wirehairs. A well bred wirehair (or any breed for that matter) will be a quick learner. I think Tex - can attest to his wirehairs being some awesome dogs. I also think Huntall produces some good dogs. And he is local.

I personally prefer German Shorthairs - my shorthair could care less about the temperature outside if she is out hunting. My chessi really shined in the nastiest coldest temps mother nature can throw our way. The colder the better - but she really struggled in warm weather.


----------

